# Non resident and Tax on Income



## hado34 (Jun 12, 2013)

Dear All

I would like to know if I will be subject to tax on income if I sign a contract with a south african company while I will work for them remotely from UAE.
I am a resident in the UAE and will travel time to time to SAF only, will not be resident there only the contract
I didnt find any tax agreement between the two countries and only start my research

Regards


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

The SARS principle is that if you are a SA Resident and have an SA generated income you pay tax within SA. As you say you are a UAE resident you only pay UAE taxes, not SA ones.


----------

